# kennt jemand empfehlenswerte online tutorials zur Hibernate ? gerne auch englisch.



## Vilkazzz (8. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

da ich grade eine Ausbildung im Java Entwicklungsbereich suche, haben mir befreudete Programierer empfohlen bereits sich mit hibernate bekannt zu machen.

Ich habe ein paar verschiedene tutorials auf youtube und co entdeckt, die meisten sind 3 Jahre alt.

Kann ich die benützen ? die wurden mit  Hibernate version 3.x geschrieben, inzwischen ist ja bereits hibernate 4.x vorhanden.

(Beispiel video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzPkebUXxn0)

falls es für intelliJ wäre, wäre es noch perfekter.

Wonach ich suche = Hibernate einrichtung und Erst-start. 

Ich habe bereits die Jars runtergeladen, sowie mysqc connector (da ich eine mysql Datenbasis habe)

aber ich hatte Probleme in hibernate.cfg.xml die Driver Klasse so einzugeben, dass die auch geladen wurde, obwohl ich eigentlich exact alles einem video nachgemacht habe.

Sprich ich bräuchte etwas, was mir zum start verhillft.

Kostenlose Online Inhalte wäre optimal, kurse kommen aus Geld undZeitgründen nicht in Frage, Fachliteratur = nur wenn ich die auch in Örtlicher Bücherei ausleihen kann  (was sehr oft Problemlos geht übrigens)

vielen dank im voraus !

Vilkaz


----------



## Zasch (15. Aug 2014)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir das Jetbrains TV Video hier (JPA and Hibernate Support in IntelliJ IDEA | JetBrains TV). Ist zwar auch schon ein wenig älter, aber wirklich was geändert hat sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ansonsten kann ich dir noch die offizielle Doku ans Herz legen. Ist zwar manchmal etwas fummelig, aber hat mich auch zum Ziel gebracht (https://docs.jboss.org/hibernate/orm/4.2/quickstart/en-US/html/) und ist sogar für die neueste Version.

Viel Erfolg
~Zasch


----------



## Serrano (16. Aug 2014)

Hi, 
unter IT eBooks - Free Download - Big Library findest du einige PDF-Bücher zu den Thema. Die Seite ist 100% Legal nach meiner Erkenntnisse. 
Hoffe, dass du was gutes findest. 

Viel Erfolg
Serrano


----------



## OutOfBeerExept. (16. Aug 2014)

Die Tutorials von Gontu sind nicht schlecht, ich verstehe ihn manchmal etwas schlecht aber das macht nichts, die Tutorials von ihm sind echt gut. Habe mir dort selbst das Hibernate-Tutorial angesehen und es hat alles bestens funktioniert. Gontu Series
Er zeigt es mit Eclipse... sicherlich funktioniert es auch mit intelliJ


----------



## Vilkazzz (16. Aug 2014)

super, vielen dank euch allen ! ! ! /bow


----------

